# does any one use wetsuit pants in there yak??



## graybalz85 (Mar 27, 2012)

was looking at getting a pair of wetsuit pants to where while im fishing in my yak, to keep warm if its early morning or late afternoon, or in summer to keep the sun off my legs so i dont get sunburn, does anyone use them and if so what do they think??


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Tried wetsuit shorts once.
Way too hot and sweaty in shorts weather. Maybe OK if you were in very wet conditions.
For winter, here in Tassie, neoprene waders FTW.

On my surf ski, in the surf, (getting wet constantly) wetsuit long johns all the way!


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Can't comment on the keeping warm part although I used my wife's wetsuit once when I got below 15 degrees here.

For sun protection there are many different types of pants/tights made from Lycra or Endurance fabric which work well, won't be the same pair you wear to keep warm though.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2012)

Barrabundy said:


> ... although I used my wife's...


Do you wear any other clothes of your wife's?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I should have seen that coming, lucky I didn't say what colour the wetsuit is.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

For warmth?

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=54200

Trevor


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

graybalz85 said:


> was looking at getting a pair of wetsuit pants to where while im fishing in my yak, to keep warm if its early morning or late afternoon, or in summer to keep the sun off my legs so i dont get sunburn, does anyone use them and if so what do they think??


I use a wet suit all year around and got it from ocean suits http://www.oceansuits.com.au/sailing-we ... rian-made/
its the same as there sailing suit but has a fly zip - that with a pair of dive booties

by the way its good for surf fishing as well I use it on the beach as well as the kayak

they can get hot in summer however its easy to spash water over yourself to cool off

there are a few other advantages - I find it easier to remount the yak with the wet suit I think you float a little higher in the water
I fish westernport most of the time and the mozzies or march flys dont bite through it
no sun burn


----------



## paddleparra (Apr 23, 2008)

I use the 1mm Anaconda pants also with the neoprene socks, and I got a size bigger so I don't sweat too much, gives just enough warmth in the winter more by stopping the wind chill factor but more importantly for me keeps the sun of in summer and has saved my lower limbs from a bluebottle sting in the past too.


----------



## Krisyak (Jan 9, 2012)

I use sharkskin thermal protection long pants (also got the sleeveless top for those cold mornings), very similar to a wetsuit, it's thinner and lighter than your average wetsuit but gives you the warmth of a 3mm wetsuit, it has many other features such as being windproof even when wet, non chaffing due to the soft inner thermal layer, provides excellent sun protection (SPF 30+), abrasion resistant, breathable so you don't sweat to much and it's quick drying.
Expensive but i'd recommend it over wetsuit. (paid around $400 for sleeveless top and long pants)


----------



## Artie (Dec 19, 2011)

Ive just bought one of these, cheap, light (3mm) and like above 1 size over so its a little loose (allows you to bend for sitting) and has air pockets..... so you (hopefully) dont overheat too much.. Wet suit.

Honestly, at this price Id be happy to chop it up until I found how I wanted to use it (lose arms or make it into pants only).


----------



## sandyfreckle (Feb 17, 2009)

When it's not really cold: thin wetsuit shorts & t-shirt.

When it is cold: thin wetsuit pants, wetsuit boots, thermal shirt, spray jacket, etc.

I picked up both pairs of wetsuit pants at Anaconda, I think they're the brand mentioned above. They were quite cheap and I've been happy with their performance.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

I have found the shark skins overrated and expensive. Right idea though. I tend to look for cheaper versions that I don't mind putting through a 10min rinse and spin cycle - even though this will eventually ruin them. Immersion is the brand I'm on at the moment.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2012)

yeah i wear 0.5mm probes. they do the trick for me in the QLD sun and winter.


----------



## Theumage (Oct 13, 2010)

Anaconda Seak brand shorts and short-sleeved shirt. Has a silver reflective liner over 3mm neoprene.
Also a light coloured cotton shirt over the top to keep the sun off the black.

Been great so far and the price beats sharkskin.


----------



## graybalz85 (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi cheater I think I met u on Friday at end of bluff road at coronet bay???


----------



## FiftyCal (Sep 1, 2010)

How the hell do you take a piss while wearing wetsuit pants?

I really want to hit some winter bream, but the cold scares the crap out of me


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

FiftyCal said:


> How the hell do you take a piss while wearing wetsuit pants?
> 
> I really want to hit some winter bream, but the cold scares the crap out of me


You'd almost have to soak in the warmth of your innerself or something like that.


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

graybalz85 said:


> Hi cheater I think I met u on Friday at end of bluff road at coronet bay???


yep ! that would be me


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

FiftyCal said:


> How the hell do you take a piss while wearing wetsuit pants?


I have no problem got them made with a fly zip


----------



## FiftyCal (Sep 1, 2010)

cheaterparts said:


> FiftyCal said:
> 
> 
> > How the hell do you take a piss while wearing wetsuit pants?
> ...


That is a good idea. Should be pretty easy to sew in a zipper


----------



## goanywhere (Feb 22, 2011)

In summer I wear polyester tracksuit pants and a polyester rashie. They keep the sun off and if it turns cool they keep you pretty warm even if wet. In colder weather I have a longjohn wetsuit 3mm, dive boots, rashie and a spray jacket over that, with a beanie.

Yes, taking a wee in a wetsuit is interesting, but I usually manage to go the distance, or just strip down to my doodle and let go. In cold weather I REALLY try to avoid that though! I would rather paddle back to shore and take a nature call than do it in my wetsuit though.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

It doesn't get any more liberating than charging into the white caps under your own steam while freely urinating into a wetsuit

by the way I find a bare wetsuit, once it's wet from the launch and sitting in the breeze, actually chills down a bit probably on account of the evaporation. I put spraypants and jacket over the top if I want to be warm. Are these sharkskin clothes and their knockoffs basically a wetsuit inside with a waterproof outer layer? I could use less bulk.


----------



## Krisyak (Jan 9, 2012)

Squidley said:


> . Are these sharkskin clothes and their knockoffs basically a wetsuit inside with a waterproof outer layer? I could use less bulk.


sharkskin is made up of three layers. The outer layer is a UV resistant lycra nylon blend, very similar to wetsuit. The middle layer is made of a membrane that is both windproof and waterproof and the inner layer is a non chaffing thermal layer. Even with the three layers there lighter than a wetsuit.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Krisyak said:


> Squidley said:
> 
> 
> > . Are these sharkskin clothes and their knockoffs basically a wetsuit inside with a waterproof outer layer? I could use less bulk.
> ...


And MUCH more suited to yakking than wetsuits.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I have always just worn shorts or thin wetsuit shorts in the summer but recently bought some skinz to wear under them and keep the sun off.
They are great and don't make you any hotter.

In winter I wear fleece shorts (cut done from longs) and waterproof pants over them.
The top is always more difficult as I heat up when paddling and have to take off my pfd to get the spray jacket off.
My new yak is a drier ride than the old, so bring on winter.


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

I've found the Burke Evo Skins a good cost effective alternative to wetsuit pants or shark skinz. 
http://www.burkemarine.com.au/product.php?prod_id=113

I wear them over the top of some knee length Seal Skinz waterproof socks. The socks keep my feet warm and dry during launch and pack up. The socks are really valuable part of my kit during winter and well worth the money. This combo keeps me fishing during the winter months.

Ant


----------



## labrat (Jul 25, 2008)

Ant, are those Evo Skins waterproof? They look like good value from what's shown.


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

labrat said:


> Ant, are those Evo Skins waterproof? They look like good value from what's shown.


Hey labrat

The pants are not waterproof but the outer material does seem water repellant. The water will bead off them when splashed or in the rain. The important part for me is they are warm even when wet. And when worn with water proof socks my feet are dry. I always seem to loose alot of heat through my feet.


----------

